# AINP New Requirement



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi to future Albertan's

Just to update the AINP (Alberta Immigrant Nomination Programme) 

Alberta now requesting that all those applying for PR, must send their school exam certificate with the Application for Province Nomination. For those who have not taken exams in senior/high school, or cannot produce their exam certificate you will need to sit your GED


----------

